# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Joining New Plasterboard to Old Plasterboard in Bathroom Wall

## New_Renov8or

Hi, i'm about to take on a bathroom reno and part of the reno will involve removing sheets of plasterboard with existing tiles stuck to it.  As there are only a few square metres of tiles to remove, I don't want to remove all the walls in the bathroom as they are only painted and in good condition. The new plasterboard will form the walls behind the shower and the bath so waterproofing will be a factor in joining. 
1.  What are the best methods to join new plasterboard (waterproof variety) to the existing old plasterboard?  
2.  When I cut the existing plasterboard, should I have it line up overlapping a stud half way? Or should it be freefloating between studs?  
3.  Should I cut the new plasterboard so I have 2 butt edges to join instead of 1 butt joint and 1 recessed? 
I've searched a fair bit on these forums and haven't found this situation before.  I've also had a look at www.how2plaster.com (great website). 
Thanks for anyhelp provided.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hi a few answers for you. 
It is ok for you to join 1/2 1/2 on a stud.  
Do the joins with paper tape only. If you are tiling over the joins do not use any top coat.  Just make sure the join is reasonably flat. 
It is always best to join a butt edge to a butt edge and a recess to a recess but not critical.  It does make finishing the join a bit harder if they are opposed. 
It is amazing how many different scenarios come up on these forums that have not come up before! 
It is impossible to cover every scenario on a web site therefore I put up the links to posts with the wording used by the person posing the question to help people find their answers ans easily as possible. 
Cheers Good luck with it. 
Rod

----------


## New_Renov8or

Thank you heaps for you advice Rod, much appreciated.

----------

